# DC5 Moors Run (Pic Heavy!)



## Gunn79 (Sep 9, 2007)

As the weather was dry and mild, I took the opportunity to go on a drive through Dartmoor. The run I did was from Ashburton to Princetown, then onto Tavistock and back home via Plymouth.

I forget how close the moors are to me, after 30 mins of driving from home, I am over the cattle grids and into the Dartmoor National Park. Of course there is a 40mph speed limit whilst withing the Dartmoor National Park, but this does not detract from the driving pleasure, with the twisting inclines and declines, fantastic views and wildlife (keep an eye out for wondering sheep and ponies!)

Probably best to let the pics do the talking, so here are a few shots from my stops throughout the drive. Next time I will take my boots and go exploring a little more.
































































Some of the main roads are great, but you gotta respect the 40mph limit!























































Dartmoor Prison at Princetown










Cheers for looking


----------



## Taaffy (May 9, 2006)

Nice area for a playground ....good pics.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

nice pics, no the area well:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice pictures, some great scenery there!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Simply great pics, lovely scenery :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Haven't been over Dartmoor for years, but used to regularly, those pics have just rekindled a few memories so must get up there again sometime. Dartmoor prison is a bleak old place too, always seemed to be people parked up (where you were by the look of it) looking at it through binoculars when I've been through. The moor itself is beautiful though, easy to see how people die out there in bad weather too. Great photos, thanks for sharing them :thumb: 

Oh and the car isn't looking bad either


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful scenery!! 

Nice motor!! :thumb:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like a nice drive.

Nice pic


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Nice shots, thanks for showing us.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice shots man, the cars looking porn too :thumb:


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Very near to me, i'm in Tavistock


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

Nice pics mate, car is looking smashing!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Great shots mate, your DC5 is looking absolutely beautiful!!!!!


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Quality car and pics. The one with the bridge is superb!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Good pics mate.excellent.


----------

